# Make your own shrunken head



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, I found this post on a site I follow. It's the steps you need to make your own shrunken head. It's ongoing, so you'll have to follow up to see the progression, but I thought I'd share it with you...give you a "heads up" if you will. (sorry, had to!). Anyway, here's the link. Happy Haunting! http://www.brandedinthe80s.com/index.php?post_id=270699


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, I LOVE these shrunken apple heads! I made a bunch this past year for my '09 Haunt. Put 'em in a jar labeled "Shrunken Heads". The guests loved 'em, and they are indeed pretty creepy! I'll see if I can dig my out and take a pic for ya.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Love shrunken apple heads, here's a blog post on the topic from a few years ago:
http://stolloween.blogspot.com/2008/08/shunkles.html


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I used to make those!



STOLLOWEEN said:


> Love shrunken apple heads, here's a blog post on the topic from a few years ago:
> http://stolloween.blogspot.com/2008/08/shunkles.html


Those are amazing! Leave it to Stoll to turn shrunken apple heads into an art form!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

HA!! Those are great Stoll...as always! Hi Mariah, nice to meet ya', would love to see your pix!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

How long will they stay good for? Year?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

scareme said:


> How long will they stay good for? Year?


After the heads were completely dry (several weeks in front of a fan) I sprayed them with some polyurethane and they are still as good as when they were on day one and that was in September 2006. The key is to make sure they have completely dried.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Stumbled across some pictures of the freshly carved apples prior to drying.

































A few more photos can be found on my blog:
http://stolloween.blogspot.com/2010/04/carving-apple-heads.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are soooo CUTE!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

there is that word again great job as always STOLL


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I tried in 2008 to make a bunch of these, but it was just too humid. They never dried. And I started in the Summer!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very neat. Now I wish I had planted an apple tree.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Rahnefan said:


> I tried in 2008 to make a bunch of these, but it was just too humid. They never dried. And I started in the Summer!


I've read that a lot of people dry the apples in dehydrators...that would probably work for those living in humid environments.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> I've read that a lot of people dry the apples in dehydrators...that would probably work for those living in humid environments.


I highly recommend this technique for making a good supply of a healthy snack, which is all I can recommend because we always eat them before getting around to that prop-making part


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I made some of these last year, and they turned out awesome! So much fun to make too! And actually, I didn't do anything to mine to help them to "keep". Other than soak 'em in a little salt water before they were dried. Altho, living in the AZ desert, everything is very dry out here.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I dry mine in a low (200 degree) oven for a day or so. NOT on the oven rack,as it will dent the heads. I like the regular shrunken head look...I manipulate the head as it dries & gets leathery to make sure nose & lips project out enough. When dry, I use paint to paint in eyes, darken nose holes and use fake black hair. I also run charcoal colored paint as drybrush over the heads to give them a smoked/carbonized look. I also sew lips shut with thread...ream a paperclips thru head to bottom to hang and use twine or raffia. I did not use any spray over them and they keep at least a year, if not more if dired & cured well. Kids LOVE them. 

I gotta start posting pics of the stuff I do....can I uploead pics from a cell phone to here??


----------



## sham3303 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been searching for a way to make shrunken heads but from a POTATO. I remember doing this as a kid in elementary school. Anyone know how long to bake a potato to make it shrink. Do I decorate it first?


----------

